
The Regex Tutorial Challenge - putzdown
https://www.jeffwofford.com/regex/
======
RobOtlord
There is no tutorial, only tests. If you know nothing about regex and are
hoping to learn, this is not the place to do it. You'll most likely end up
stopped around level 5.

~~~
RobOtlord
After playing some more, the challenge portion is pretty fun. I had to use
some web searching to fill in the tutorial part, though, but I've definitely
learned about regex from this.

